# Question for the mods...



## Mad Hamish (Jul 27, 2013)

I've been thinking about something. Has anybody ever thought about compiling an RIU Growers Guide in book form and getting it published?

I write in my spare time and I'd love to take on a project like that. If anybody needs references for what I have helped online communities accomplish before, I got them. Mad Hamish is a busy boy and he likes to help out. 

I've got some killer ideas on how to go about it too. I just have no idea who to speak to about it. But I'm pretty serious, I'm a raging insomniac and in the few months I've been here I've spent a lot of time and really got into it. So it really is a project I would adore working on. 

Some of the guys posting here are really on the forefront of innovation. You've got everything here, from the rules to how to bend them. One can seriously put a badass tome of wisdom together.

What do you guys think, and if it seems like a good plan, who do I speak to so it can be LEGIT?

Thanks for your time, 

MH


----------



## Autistic Austin (Jul 27, 2013)

Oink oink oink...


----------



## Rawrb (Jul 27, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Oink oink oink...


I really don't think so


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Jul 27, 2013)

I think this is the guide. I'm not sure but I believe they stopped making books some time ago. I hope you get the job though.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 27, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Oink oink oink...


Meeooowwww. Rowwwwrrr. Pfffft pffft. Ooo ah ah ah ah ah. Now we made animal noises together I feel much closer to you.


----------



## Balzac89 (Jul 27, 2013)

You have to get permission from every persons info you use. Or you be a plagiarist. Good luck if you try


----------



## kinetic (Jul 27, 2013)

One of the original members did it, check his site out. You'll also notice that there are too links back to RIU
http://seemorebuds.com/home.php


----------



## marc88101 (Jul 27, 2013)

Autistic Austin said:


> Oink oink oink...


what a moron!!!!! he wants to write a book, not get your address. good luck with the book bro!


----------



## kinetic (Jul 27, 2013)

What's up Marc? Haven't seen you around in a bit hows things?


----------



## sunni (Jul 27, 2013)

you can personally PM me if you want about this


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> you can personally PM me if you want about this


Will do right now, thanks


----------

